# New dishwasher door not closing correctly



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

I just received a new Whirlpool Gold WDF760SADM dishwasher. It hasn't been installed yet but I was testing the door and it doesn't seem to close correctly. When closed it does look to be sealed properly but when closing it, the inside of the door hits the inside of the tub on the left side. The right side has a big gap. I attached pictures to make it easier to see. Is there a way to fix this?

If I lift up on the front left side, it seems to straighten everything out and it closes ok. You can see in the last picture the latch doesn't line up. Lifting the left front corner aligns the latch. The latch does seem to close when I shut it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Straight out of Mexico. Contact Whirlpool to send a rep out to adjust it. Don't attempt to correct it yourself or install it until you are satisfied.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

That isn't what I wanted to hear. Short back story. I'm having work done on my kitchen. Cabinet lady measured cabinets and installed new ones. Didn't think to look at my dishwasher. My old one has a handle. The dishwasher is at the corner so the drawer right next to it wouldn't open because it hit the handle. To fix the issue she bought me a new dishwasher which I'm ok with getting a new one but I like the style of my older one better. This is my old one...










So I don't have any type of receipt for this one. Will they come out and fix it for free anyway? Should I have the cabinet lady call them?


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

My new one just for reference


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Could be a damage from factory, unloading from delivery vehicle or dropped. It could be an incorrect assembly. This should be an easy situation to figure out.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

I'll try to call Whirlpool directly and see what they say. I may need some kind of receipt showing purchase which I would hope the cabinet lady has.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

I can have someone come out to look at it but I will need a receipt. What a PITA.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If there is any integrity remaining in the Whirlpool corporation at all, that dishwasher would have already been warranty registered by Whirlpool. All you should have to do is give them the model number and serial number and they would know when it was sold and bought by whom.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. I found this out via online chat. I may call and talk to someone. I really shouldn't have to have a receipt if the serial number was registered correctly to the purchase.

I just hope this is an easy fix. These repairs (a lot of water damage from ice dams) have taken a while and I just want to get fully back in.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate to be a pain here, but she is the purchaser and in theory took delivery from the shipper or retailer. It was her responsibility to examine the container and the dishwasher before accepting delivery. Did you get to see the original shipping container ? Was it damaged? At this point you are the third party but I would talk to the cabinet person first and then try whirlpool if you don't get any satisfaction from her. . With out any evidence to the contrary they can claim shipping damage. As far as serial number goes that only indicates when it was built. If it's has been sitting in a warehouse for a year without a receipt it may very well be out of warranty. The only good thing once when I had to call whirlpool about an aisle I found them easy to talk to and they helped me resolve my issue (a DIY repair on my dishwasher)


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure any of that matters. If I ordered this from Lowe's and had them deliver and install (which would be from a 3rd party), found out the door didn't fit right, whirlpool would come out and fix it under warranty. They wouldn't ask about delivery. At least that has been my experience with these types of things. I had a similar warranty repair done to another appliance. Tech came in, looked at the receipt and fixed it with no questions asked.

In terms of the receipt, if someone bought it for you as a gift so the receipt was in their name, would they void your warranty? No, they would still fix the product.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

Update: Contractor came in to look at it. I wasn't aware that it wasn't really installed. He just put it in thes pot right from delivery. He pulled the dishwasher out and adjusted the feet. That fixed the problem. I think the problem was the electrical outlet behind it is hitting the back corner and it pushes the corner up causing it to warp. The electricians need to come in and move the outlet out of the way. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

QUOTE: 
It hasn't been installed yet but I was testing the door and it doesn't seem to close correctly. 


Update: Contractor came in to look at it. I wasn't aware that it wasn't really installed.

**********************************************************
None of this makes sense to me so I'll move on.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

Yeah sorry my choice of words made it confusing.

I meant it wasn't hooked up. The dishwasher was placed in the spot but wasn't hooked up to water, drain or electric. I figured it was set into place and ready to be hooked up so the way it was sitting was the way it would sit after being hooked up.

He just put the dishwasher into the spot without adjusting the feet to level it. After pulling the dishwasher out of the space and adjusting the feet to level it, it worked fine.


----------

